# Nets



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Where do you get your nets for the trucks from? I seem to only be able to find single-hive nets and not whole-truckload nets.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you have any trash hauling companies near where you live? They could tell you where you can get nets close by.

Buffalo Tarp Company, Buffalo, NY. I don't have their contact info. If you can find them, draw a picture of what you want and fax it to them. They will ship it to you.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Found this thread from a year ago via a search here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227436&highlight=nets

Sheri


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

You can look here
http://www.discountcoversandtarps.com/meshtarps1.html
Jim


----------



## Jim Stevens (Jan 15, 2007)

SgtMaj,
Found one more location;
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_tarps-covers-canopies-shelters+tarps+nylon-mesh-tarps
Jim


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Keep in mind regular "mesh" tarps are not the same as the nets used for bees. Bee nets are not designed to keep the weather out, they are designed to keep the bees in. You WANT ventilation. I suspect if you used a regular tarp to go any distance you would end up cooking your bees. Expect to pay a few hundred $ minimum for a semi sized bee net. The last one we bought from Dolan Tarp ran about $600 if memory serves, but just this week we bought 2 used ones in like new condition for $300, a great price.
Sheri


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I was just using the wrong search terms is all.



> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/too...lon-mesh-tarps


I think those are woven nylon and not breathable, plus the black would surely cook a few hives, not quite what I was looking for, but that's ok, I found what I was looking for anyway.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

There is an outfit in FL - I believe it's name is Sierra. They make a nice custom made bee net - also the most reasonable I could find. I wish I could remember their contact info - maybe someone else remembers. I was looking for a net for an 18' flatbed and they did a good job - fast.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

maybe the outfit in FL that you are talking about is erie net in bartow Fl? i just got two nets made there last week great product and price!


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yup - thats it.... Erie Net. Solid work.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

SgtMaj said:


> Thanks everyone. I was just using the wrong search terms is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are woven nylon and not breathable, plus the black would surely cook a few hives, not quite what I was looking for, but that's ok, I found what I was looking for anyway.


Lots of folks use black nets, including the famous Hackenburg clan.


----------

